# Automatic to 5 speed conversion?



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Question to you experts:

Is it remotely possible to Change an Automatic R33 Skyline into a 5-speed model?
If so, what's required to do that sort of surgery and what parts would be needed, other than the Gearbox which i already have sitting here?

Thanks Guys


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

clutch master and slave cylinder, pedal assembly, shifter, clutch lines, ecu, re-wiring, etc...


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Sweet!
I spoke to a mechanic last night who reckons it's pretty easy to do, since the car is already set up to be either 5-speed or Auto. Like you just listed those parts (thanks for that) he pretty much said the same stuff. But it sounds like a fairly easy swap, so i'll be doing that!

I really intended to keep this car as a cruiser, freeway driving and all that, but it's lost a ton of power since it's conversion was completed, with the Catalysts and all that, so i'd rather make it a 5-speed and start adding some performance parts to bring up the pony's

Thanks


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

any auto to manual conversion would not be best described as "easy" I would check on forums.skylinesdownunder.co.nz and ask your question there. the single turbo skylines are much more common there.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Depends on if you have a GTR or GTS 

YOu will need:

Transmission
Clutch 
Flywheel from standard tranny
Shift Linkage
Manual starter
Hard hydrolic lines
Rubber lines and plumbing
Pedal assembly
PILOT BUSHING since automatic's don't have them
Dont need a new ECU.. it will work fine.


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

Really? So the ECU off the Auto is the same as the 5-speed??... That'll save a few $$$, i'd have thought it was different but i guess i'll find out soon as i'm already ordering up the parts to do this with.


----------

